# Sailing Adventures in Canada



## windship36 (Oct 22, 2002)

Explore Georgian Bay and the world famous 30,000 islands for the day, 2 days or extended voyages on board a 36 ft private sailing yacht. Sit and relax or learn to sail this summer. Personal service, reasonable rates and flexible schedules including mid-week adventures. A unique bed & breakfast on a sailing vessel. email us at [email protected] Contact Cap''n Bob at 519-650-2388 or visit our website at www.windship.cjb.net for further information. Dinner-Theatre option available. Now taking reservations for our 2003 sailing season. BOOK EARLY !


----------

